# master of orion II



## sublim8866 (Nov 30, 2005)

I have an ibook g4 and I just got master of orion II but it has huge problems running on classic and i was wondering if there are any patches or anything i can do to make it work better.


----------



## gunny (Dec 5, 2005)

Hi

What kind of problems do you have?

You can find the latest patch at http://www.atari.com/us/support/faq/moo2_mac.asp

I still have one problem after this Patch: The resolution doesn't change to 640x480, so I have just a small part in the middle of the screen when playing.
For the moment I solved this problem by changing the resolution manual to 640 (and afterwards I have to go out of the game using Expose and re-enter ist so it is really fullscreen).

If anybody hast a better solution for this problem I would be really glad to know!


----------



## sublim8866 (Dec 5, 2005)

Thanks for replying.  The screen leaves the game and goes back to the operating system window only with funky colors and the only way I can do anything is by force quitting.  Also a lot of the screens in the game are all crazy and i can barely see anything.  I'll try the patch out though and thanks for the reply.


----------



## rei1974 (Dec 13, 2005)

You're running Tiger or Panther?


----------



## gunny (Dec 14, 2005)

I have tried it with panther and tiger, the problems I have experienced are the same. The resolution does not change automatically, but I have found another big problem: The game is still going back to the OS without any message if you try to "capture" a planet (or somebody does the same with one of yours). I can't even find a error message in one of the OS-logfiles. This makes the game unplayable, for myself I can avoid it to capture a planet (not good), but sometimes you can't stop the computer from doing so.
I too have an Ibook G4. I would be very glad if somebody has a solution (especially for the "capture"-problem). Is anybody out there who does not have any problems with this classic-game?


----------



## gunny (Dec 15, 2005)

It looks like I've found a solution by myself. With an older Patch the game doesn't crash if I try to "invade". This patch is still available here: ftp://ftp.infogrames.net/patches/moo2/MOO_II_604_U_151.sit.hqx

The game is still running a little bit strange. A few things are running way too fast while others running too slow. I think this will be something not to be solved, but it's now playable.

I hope this info will help other people to play this great game!


----------

